# Hose mit wasserdichtem Gesäß



## Ganther (3. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel verrät das Meiste schon. 
Ich suche eine kurze und/oder lange Hose für das Herbstwetter. Im Regen fahre ich eher weniger, aber die Hose muss damit klar kommen was der Regen hinterlassen hat. Also suche ich eine Hose die hauptsächlich am Gesäß wirklich wasserdicht ist. Eine die durch das heraufgeschleuderte Wasser und Dreck/Schlamm nicht undicht wird.
Eine Überhose soll es nicht werden.
Preistechnisch habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Es muss nicht das teuerste Modell sein dennoch muss es den praktischen Zweck erfüllen den ich erläutert habe. Gut aussehen darf sie im Optimalfall auch, das liegt natürlich aber im Auge des Betrachters.

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.
Danke.


----------



## smooh (3. November 2020)

Endura MT500 Spray kurz/lang  👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (3. November 2020)

Endura Mt500 spray in kurz und/oder lang. Seit Jahren problemlos und absolut zufrieden. Man liest/hört immer wieder mal, dass sie mit der Zeit undicht am Gesäß wird. Konnte ich bei meinen bis jetzt aber nicht feststellen.


----------



## Ganther (3. November 2020)

Oh direkt 2 unabhängige Antworten mit der selben Empfehlung. Kann nur positiv für die Hose sprechen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (3. November 2020)

dirtlej trailscout half & half: Nie wieder „Windel-Gefühl“
					

dirtlej trailscout half & half – Nie wieder „Windel-Gefühl“ – Mit einer wasserdichten Rückseite und einer atmungsaktiven Vorderseite hat sie die größte Persönlichkeit in unserem Trio. Egal wie nass und dreckig die Trails an Tagen nach dem Regen sind, diese Shorts kümmern sich um euch.




					www.dirtlej.de
				




oder ganz dicht






						dirtlej trailscout waterproof: Die Robuste
					

dirtlej trailscout waterproof – Die Robuste – Ganz egal wie nass und dreckig die Trails sind, die Shorts sind eure Versicherung. Die robuste, atmungsaktive Membran schützt dich vor Wind und Wetter und hält dich trocken.




					www.dirtlej.de


----------



## fastclimber (3. November 2020)

@stormrider1971 : wie warm sind denn die Hosen? Ist das Material sehr dick? Oder ist das ok im Sommer, auch wenn es mal trocken ist...


----------



## Ganther (3. November 2020)

@stormrider1971 gefallen mir optisch sehr gut


----------



## Grizzly71 (3. November 2020)

Ich habe die wasserdichte Variante und nutzte sie hauptsächlich im Sommer bei schlechtem/wechselhaften Wetter. Ist halt dann wie so oft ein Kompromiss. Wenn die Sonne rauskommt und es abtrocknet ist sie schon wärmer wie eine normale Hose. Das ist mir dann aber allemal lieber als ein nasser Hintern vom Spritzwasser.
Das Material fühlt sich sehr wertig an und ist auch für mein Verständnis sehr robust. Sind halt nicht günstig.


----------



## urban_overload (3. November 2020)

+1 für die Endura MT500 Spray. Ich hab die Short und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Ich hab die Vorgängerversion der aktuellen, bei letzterer haben sie die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse weggelassen, mir absolut unverständlich...


----------



## Ganther (20. Januar 2021)

Hi, vielleicht kann mir nochmal jemand eine Frage zur Endura Spray beantwortet. 
Meine Freundin hatte jetzt die Endura MT500 wasserdichte Jacke bestellt. Die ist ihr zu laut durch das Material. Das ist eher mit Zeltstoff zu vergleichen. Mir ist das ganze auch zu laut.

Ich wollte eigentlich gleich mal die MT500 Spray bestellen. Jetzt frage ich mich ob das auch so "Gnürschelstoff"ist. Kann da jemand zeitnah was dazu sagen? 
Lieber wäre mir nämlich ein Stoff der keine Geräusche bei Bewegung macht.

Danke


----------



## MichelBrunner (20. Januar 2021)

Die Spray macht wenig Geräusche beim Bewegen, ist halt keine Jogging. Die Wasserdichtigkeit muss ja irgendwoher kommen. Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze ist mir die Hose noch nie aufgefallen vom Geräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganther (20. Januar 2021)

Klingt gut. Hab sie bestellt. Danke.


----------



## urban_overload (20. Januar 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht kann mir nochmal jemand eine Frage zur Endura Spray beantwortet.
> Meine Freundin hatte jetzt die Endura MT500 wasserdichte Jacke bestellt. Die ist ihr zu laut durch das Material. Das ist eher mit Zeltstoff zu vergleichen. Mir ist das ganze auch zu laut.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich gleich mal die MT500 Spray bestellen. Jetzt frage ich mich ob das auch so "Gnürschelstoff"ist. Kann da jemand zeitnah was dazu sagen?
> ...


Hinten ja. Vorne nein. Geräuschmäßig ist mir noch nie etwas unangenehm aufgefallen bei der Hose.


----------



## Stompy (21. Januar 2021)

Bisher bewährt sich bei mir die Alpinestars Outrider WR. Hat einen wasserdichten Hosenboden, ist aber nicht rundum dicht, man schwitzt weniger. Die trage ich deshalb zu jeder Jahreszeit außer Hochsommer. Ist eher schmal geschnitten.


----------



## Hillcruiser (21. Januar 2021)

urban_overload schrieb:


> +1 für die Endura MT500 Spray. Ich hab die Short und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Ich hab die Vorgängerversion der aktuellen, bei letzterer haben sie die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse weggelassen, mir absolut unverständlich...


fahre ebenfalls seit 2 Jahren die MT500 Spray und kann sie auch ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Januar 2021)

Fox Ranger WR ist auch eine gute Wahl. Hinten dicht vorne luftig.


----------



## --- (22. Januar 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich ob das auch so "Gnürschelstoff"ist. Kann da jemand zeitnah was dazu sagen?


Das raschelt nix. Der Stoff ist sehr weich. Aber du musst die "Spray" bestellen. Nicht die "wasserdicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (22. Januar 2021)

ich hab neuerdings ne GTX hose von revolution race... ist da wasserabweisend wo es beim biken sinn macht, aber halt eher für wasser von unten aka keine regenhose
hier


----------



## Nforcer (23. Januar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Waterproff-Hose von Decathlon ausprobiert?


Du meinst diese hier: https://www.decathlon.de/p/regenshorts-mtb-all-mountain/_/R-p-309637?mc=8540540&c=GRAU ?

Ist halt eine sehr einfach Hose. Funktioniert im gewissen Rahmen ganz gut, wird nach einiger Zeit jedoch auch undicht am Hintern.


----------



## Ganther (23. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe jetzt die Endura Spray da. Leider passt sie mir überhaupt nicht. Da ich recht schmale Beine habe ist es einfach zu viel Stoff. Da schlappert alles rum, auch mit Protektoren drunter. Sieht einfach albern aus 😅

Ich werde dann woh wieter suchen müssen. 
@mpirklbauer die Fox Ranger WR finde ich irgendwie nur als kurze Hose.


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. Januar 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> @mpirklbauer die Fox Ranger WR finde ich irgendwie nur als kurze Hose.


Ist durchaus möglich, hab noch nie nach einer langen Version gesucht.
Wenn kälter ist, zu ich darunter einfach eine Softshellhose an.
Mir gings nur darum, wenn der Sattel nass ist, dass das nicht aufs Gesäß durchgeht.
Ein nasser Hintern versaut einem gerne des Spaß an einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## Ganther (25. Januar 2021)

Hatte jemand mal von der Endura Spray die Größen M und S zur anprobe. Wahlweise auch M und L. Ich würde gerne wissen ob die S (oder M zu L) weniger "Umfang" im Beinbereich hat. Da ich die Endura Spray eigentlich echt klasse finde würde ich das eventuell nochmal in der S probieren, zumal die M obenrum auch zu groß war.

Meine Freundin hab ich die Spray in der Frauenversion in der S bestellt, leider auch zu groß. Aber dort waren die Beine enger. Ich hab die auch mal angezogen, da war im Prinzip alles top, hat mir gut gepasst. Nur im Intimbereich scheint die Frauenversion etwas knapper bemessen zu sein 😅


----------



## MarshallFx (25. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre bei Wind und Wetter mit der Fox Attack, top Hose, dicht und bequem auch mit KnieProtectoren, und hält gut.


----------



## Raze (27. Januar 2021)

Kennt die Jemand: Löffler Shorts Aero WPM Pocket Unisex 23951

*


*
*
*


----------



## Raze (27. Januar 2021)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> oder ganz dicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Hose finde ich vom Prinzip top. Gibt es diese Art von einem anderen Hersteller einfacher ohne die vielen Taschen und die Gürtelschlaufen?


----------



## PavelD (30. Januar 2021)

Erroll schrieb:


> Endura Mt500 spray in kurz und/oder lang. Seit Jahren problemlos und absolut zufrieden. Man liest/hört immer wieder mal, dass sie mit der Zeit undicht am Gesäß wird. Konnte ich bei meinen bis jetzt aber nicht feststellen.



Dann gehört meine wohl leider dazu 😪
Bin heute bei leichtem Schneefall und nassen Wegen gefahren und war nach ca. 20 Minuten komplett nass am Hintern und wenig später ist es mir die Beine runtergelaufen. War kein Schweiß bzw. wenn, dann nur geringe Mengen.

Habe ich einfach nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt, trage ich sie falsch oder habe ich unrealistische Vorstellungen an die Anforderungen von Regenklamotten und beachte etwas nicht? Habe auch schon überlegt ob ich die Hose zu "niedrig" trage und mir das ganze Wasser von der Jacke am Rücken runter und in die Hose läuft. Trage die Hose eigentlich genauso wie meine Jeans wenn nicht sogar ein ganzes Stück höher. Und die Regenjacke ziehe ich so weit es geht runter und zurre sie unten eng zusammen.
Kann es auch an diesen Lüftungslöchern rechts und links hinten liegen? Oder gibt es nochmal einen Unterschied zwischen den Spray Hosen (weil ich immer was von Endura MT500 I bzw. II lese)?


----------



## Ganther (1. Februar 2021)

Ich habe nun auch die Endura Spray in der Größe S anprobieren können. Aber irgendwie macht es nicht so richtig klick mit der Passform. Der Bund und Oberschenkel passt zwar, aber der Wadenbereich ist mir zu viel. Durch meine schmalen Beine sieht das irgendwie komisch aus.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp für mich? Vielleicht gehe ich auch von dem ganz wasserdichtem Gesäß weg.

@MarshallFx welche Fox Attack benutzt die denn? Die Fire oder die Water? Es würde mich auch interessieren wie warm du die Hose empfindest. Wenn man zwischen 5-15 Grad nicht so arg schwitzt wäre es schon top. Und Gesäß auch immer schön trocken? Ich fahre ja nicht im Starkregen, es soll eher das aufspritzende Wasser/Schlamm abhalten. Will ja nicht immer warten das 5 Tage hinterander Sonnenschein ist damit der Wald trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ltroop (1. Februar 2021)

Also Endura musste ich immer bis zum Bauchnabel hochziehen. Hat mir leider gat nicht gepasst. Verarbeitung/Funktion aber super.

Vaude Qimsa II ist wohl zu warm ab 10°C - kann ich aber noch nichts zu sagen.

Als Shorts hab ich mir jetzt ne Ion Scrub Amp in short für 55€ gekauft. Ich hatte noch nie eine so gemütliche Hose an. 4 Wege Strech und DWR. Wie genau bzw. Gut das klappt kann ich auch nicht sagen.
*("REPELLEN_SI*
Die DWR-Oberflächenbehandlung verhindert, dass Regen oder Flüssigkeiten absorbiert werden. Nach schlammigen Bike-Sessions ein echter Vorteil.")

Aber: von Ion gibts auch die Ion Traze Amp 3 layer. Komplett wasserdicht (20.000mm) und vom Tragegefühl fast so gemütlich wie die Scrub. Hätte ich eigentlich behalten aber der Preis war mir dann im Gegesatz zur Scrub doch zu hoch (95€ bei Bergzeit)

P.s.: bin gestern bei Regen und Matsch ohne Schutzbleche gefahren. Vaude Quimsa und drüber ne lange Gore C3 Active für 90€ Amazon (muss man vor der Fahrt anziehen da kein Reißverschluss an den Füßen).  Alles trocken und unter der Gore sauber. 
Hatte viel gelesen, dass meistens nur Gore dauerhaft Dicht hält. 
Z.B. Vaude Drop Pants mit 2 Layern löst sich nach 2 Jahren angeblich die Membran auch bei Nichtnutzung.
Endura MT500 waterproof lässt bei Rezensionen auch nach 1 Jahr das Wasser durch. 
Gore ist meistens gut bewertet was Dichtheit abgeht.


----------



## MarshallFx (2. Februar 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> @MarshallFx welche Fox Attack benutzt die denn? Die Fire oder die Water?



Das ist die Water, die fahre ich auch im Winter, absoluter Tip.
Dicht & warm


----------



## schaaf-ww (2. Februar 2021)

PavelD schrieb:


> Dann gehört meine wohl leider dazu 😪
> Bin heute bei leichtem Schneefall und nassen Wegen gefahren und war nach ca. 20 Minuten komplett nass am Hintern und wenig später ist es mir die Beine runtergelaufen. War kein Schweiß bzw. wenn, dann nur geringe Mengen.
> 
> Habe ich einfach nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt, trage ich sie falsch oder habe ich unrealistische Vorstellungen an die Anforderungen von Regenklamotten und beachte etwas nicht? Habe auch schon überlegt ob ich die Hose zu "niedrig" trage und mir das ganze Wasser von der Jacke am Rücken runter und in die Hose läuft. Trage die Hose eigentlich genauso wie meine Jeans wenn nicht sogar ein ganzes Stück höher. Und die Regenjacke ziehe ich so weit es geht runter und zurre sie unten eng zusammen.
> Kann es auch an diesen Lüftungslöchern rechts und links hinten liegen? Oder gibt es nochmal einen Unterschied zwischen den Spray Hosen (weil ich immer was von Endura MT500 I bzw. II lese)?



Lüftungslöcher an einer MT500 Spray?
Kann es vielleicht sein dass du eine "normale" MT500 hast?


----------



## Grizzly71 (3. Februar 2021)

Anton_Vermon schrieb:


> Kann man diese Hose auch online kaufen? Danke!


1. ??
2. www.google.de
3. *Endura MT500 Shorts* eintippen
4. bestellen
5. noch Fragen?


----------



## --- (3. Februar 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt die Endura Spray da. Leider passt sie mir überhaupt nicht. Da ich recht schmale Beine habe ist es einfach zu viel Stoff. Da schlappert alles rum, auch mit Protektoren drunter. Sieht einfach albern aus 😅
> 
> Ich werde dann woh wieter suchen müssen.
> @mpirklbauer die Fox Ranger WR finde ich irgendwie nur als kurze Hose.


Tipp für dich: Die Spray in Größe S war mir auch viel zu groß. Der Arsch ist riesig geschnitten usw. Hab mir dann die Frauenversion in Größe S (MT500 Spray Baggy II Damenhose) bestellt und das Teil passt wirklich perfekt. Angenehm eng anliegend ähnlich der Hosen von Fox (Defend etc.). Protektoren trage ich allerdings keine. Da würde dann wahrscheinlich Größe M passen.


----------



## Ganther (3. Februar 2021)

@--- genau die hatte ich für meine Freundin auch da (weiter oben genauer beschrieben). Leider war mir die im Schritt etwas zu eng 😅 Ich hätte damit Leben können denke ich, aber nicht für 140€, da muss es schon ordentlich sitzen.


----------



## Ganther (3. Februar 2021)

Kann das sein das Fox die Defend Water in langen Version nicht mehr produziert? Auf ihrer Website gibt es nur noch die 2-in-1/Fire und Flexair.

Ich habe mir jetzt zwischenzeitlich die Leatt DBX 4.0 bestellt. Man muss ja mittlerweile richtig auf Jagd gehen um überhaupt noch etwas passendes zu finden, alles leer gekauft. Die kann ich heute Abend anprobieren.


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Februar 2021)

Habe nach langen Überlegungen die Dirtlej Trailscout waterproof gekauft und gestern getestet:  8 Grad, zeitweise Regen, Matsch, ca. 3 Stunden Trailtour. Im  Gesäßbereich kam leider Matsch-Wasser durch; letztendlich waren auch die darunterliegenden Schichten durchnässt und ich war nass bis auf die Haut.   Bin etwas enttäuscht!


----------



## MarshallFx (3. Februar 2021)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Habe nach langen Überlegungen die Dirtlej Trailscout waterproof gekauft und gestern getestet:  8 Grad, zeitweise Regen, Matsch, ca. 3 Stunden Trailtour. Im  Gesäßbereich kam leider Matsch-Wasser durch; letztendlich waren auch die darunterliegenden Schichten durchnässt und ich war nass bis auf die Haut.   Bin etwas enttäuscht!



Krass, das hätte ich mir so nicht vorgestellt.
Ich dachte, wenn nix hilft dann Dirtlej.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (3. Februar 2021)

MarshallFx schrieb:


> Krass, das hätte ich mir so nicht vorgestellt.
> Ich dachte, wenn nix hilft dann Dirtlej.


Ich auch! Ich habe heute Dirtlej angeschrieben, aber nur einen Hinweis erhalten, dass ich im Falle einer Reklamation den Händler kontaktieren soll.


----------



## MarshallFx (3. Februar 2021)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich auch! Ich habe heute Dirtlej angeschrieben, aber nur einen Hinweis erhalten, dass ich im Falle einer Reklamation den Händler kontaktieren soll.



Ok, dann sind die auch der Meinung das ihre Klamotten ein bisschen was vertragen können.
Reklamier das!!


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. Februar 2021)

Hilft etwas, bei Seitenwind aber nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## PavelD (6. Februar 2021)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Lüftungslöcher an einer MT500 Spray?
> Kann es vielleicht sein dass du eine "normale" MT500 hast?



Wie bereits geschrieben, bin ich mir ja selber nicht sicher ob ich "die" Spray habe die komplett wasserdicht sein soll oder etwas nicht beachtet habe. 

Im Anhang mal ein Bild von den "Lüftungslöchern" (sind jeweils rechts und links oberhalb der Gesäßseite) und dem Etikett mit Bezeichung. Sollte doch eigentlich alles passen, oder? 
Nähte scheinen auch alle in Ordnung zu sein. Vielleicht liegt es doch an einer falschen Tragweise?


----------



## MarshallFx (6. Februar 2021)

PavelD schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, bin ich mir ja selber nicht sicher ob ich "die" Spray habe die komplett wasserdicht sein soll oder etwas nicht beachtet habe.
> 
> Im Anhang mal ein Bild von den "Lüftungslöchern" (sind jeweils rechts und links oberhalb der Gesäßseite) und dem Etikett mit Bezeichung. Sollte doch eigentlich alles passen, oder?
> Nähte scheinen auch alle in Ordnung zu sein. Vielleicht liegt es doch an einer falschen Tragweise?



Die Luftlöcher sind jetzt zwar nicht ideal für die Dichtheit, 
dürften aber bei einer längeren Jacke kein Problem sein.
Evtl. drauf achten das die Buxe nicht zu tief sitzt.


----------



## --- (6. Februar 2021)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Habe nach langen Überlegungen die Dirtlej Trailscout waterproof gekauft und gestern getestet:  8 Grad, zeitweise Regen, Matsch, ca. 3 Stunden Trailtour. Im  Gesäßbereich kam leider Matsch-Wasser durch; letztendlich waren auch die darunterliegenden Schichten durchnässt und ich war nass bis auf die Haut.   Bin etwas enttäuscht!


Vielleicht erwartest du auch zu viel. Für so etwas braucht man wahrscheinlich eine LKW-Plane oder einen Trockentauchanzug. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so eine Hose gibt die dann auch noch bequem und leicht zu tragen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (7. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Die Hose finde ich vom Prinzip top. Gibt es diese Art von einem anderen Hersteller einfacher ohne die vielen Taschen und die Gürtelschlaufen?


Einfach eine billige Plastikregenhose aus dem Motorradhandel kaufen und abschneiden.


----------



## Kickaxe (9. Februar 2021)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> ich hab neuerdings ne GTX hose von revolution race... ist da wasserabweisend wo es beim biken sinn macht, aber halt eher für wasser von unten aka keine regenhose
> hier


Ist die auch am Hintern gegen Spritzwasser geeignet? Da dort scheinbar stretch-Material ist, möchte ich nochmal nachfragen. Die Nordwand fände ich zum Biken ungeeignet, da sich an den Knien Stretch-Material befindet, welches wohl sehr schnell kaputt gehen würde.


----------



## Cappochino (4. Mai 2021)

Bin neu im Forum und hab mich als Erstes gefragt "von Innen oder von Aussen wasserdicht?" _duckundweg_ 😂


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Januar 2022)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit denen hier.



RevolutionRace Herren RVRC GP Pants, Hose zum Wandern und für viele Outdoor-Aktivitäten https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09FKG7ZMV/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_KBHZJJS2SCPNKYA8BWMN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



RevolutionRace Cyclone Rescue Pants, Herrenhosen, Belüftete und wasserdichte Hose für Wanderung und Anderen Outdoor-Aktivitäten https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08WLVHNMB/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_9J45G587XPRES9N67GGM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. Januar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit denen hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keiner?


----------



## S.Turner (20. Januar 2022)

Zur RevolutionRace kann ich nichts beitragen, dafür möchte ich aber eine andere Hose loben:

Selbst fahre ich auch die MT500 Spray und bin super begeistert. Fühlt sich sehr angenehm an und bisher wurde es am Hintern bei Touren um 2 Stunden auch im Sauwetter noch nicht nass. Tolles Teil!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. Januar 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Zur RevolutionRace kann ich nichts beitragen, dafür möchte ich aber eine andere Hose loben:


Nämlich die Trailscout half & half von Dirtlej, hat sich als Winterhose bewährt und wer nicht regelmäßig im strömenden Regen fährt, ist mit der halben bestens bedient. Wertige und dichte Reißverschlüsse, super funktionierende Belüftung und gute Anpassbarkeit (oben wie unten). Blieb bis jetzt auch bei schwerem Matschbeschuss dicht.

Gibt's von XS-M gerade reduziert, dann musses auch nicht amazon sein  :








						Dirtlej Trailscout Half & Half Long - Radhose | Versandkostenfrei | Bergfreunde.de
					

dirtlej - Trailscout Half & Half Long - Radhose ➽ Versandkostenfrei - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h  ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten




					www.bergfreunde.de


----------



## Cycliste17 (20. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Gibt's von XS-M gerade reduziert, dann musses auch nicht amazon sein  :


Habe auch schon oft festgestellt, daß der Shop von Bezos überteuert ist.


----------



## decay (20. Januar 2022)

7mesh thunder ist immer noch nicht lieferbar. Sehr schade, sobald die wieder da ist benutz ich dann die. Keine Naht am Allerwertesten sollte schon mal gängige Probleme bereinigen.


----------



## DRT (20. Januar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit denen hier.
> RevolutionRace Herren RVRC GP Pants, Hose zum Wandern und für viele Outdoor-Aktivitäten https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09FKG7ZMV/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_KBHZJJS2SCPNKYA8BWMN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Hab die GP und die GPX. Vom Material her sind sie grundsätzlich recht robust, wobei der Sitzbereich nicht sonderlich scheuerbeständig ist. Wasser geht auch sofort durch. Zum biken werde ich mir die nicht mehr holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Januar 2022)

DRT schrieb:


> Wasser geht auch sofort durch.


Danke.
Dann fallen die mal raus.
Genau so was hab ich, bzw bekommt deutlich günstiger


----------



## loam (21. Januar 2022)

Hab mir letztens die Fox Ranger 3L Water Pants geholt, weil mir die Passform von der Endura Spray irgendwie nicht zugesagt hat.

Mal schaun wie sie sich schlägt.









						Lange Fahrradhose online kaufen | bike-components
					

Lange Fahrradhosen, Trägerhosen & Winterhosen bequem bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Schattenseite (21. Januar 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Zur RevolutionRace kann ich nichts beitragen, dafür möchte ich aber eine andere Hose loben:
> 
> Selbst fahre ich auch die MT500 Spray und bin super begeistert. Fühlt sich sehr angenehm an und bisher wurde es am Hintern bei Touren um 2 Stunden auch im Sauwetter noch nicht nass. Tolles Teil!


Bei mir ist das nicht der Fall .Bis dato war noch keine Dicht.Weder Endura / Leatt /Fox.Bei richtigem Regen /Schlammfahrten ect.hält wohl nur ein Ostfriesennerz Dicht.


----------



## Dan03 (21. Januar 2022)

Schattenseite schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das nicht der Fall .Bis dato war noch keine Dicht.Weder Endura / Leatt /Fox.Bei richtigem Regen /Schlammfahrten ect.hält wohl nur ein Ostfriesennerz Dicht.


wow, Dreckschlacht.
Protipp: Rucksackhülle.
Oder lässt das trocknen und von selber abbröseln?


----------



## decay (21. Januar 2022)

Mudhugger erspart viel Arbeit beim Waschen, is aber halt nicht cool.


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Januar 2022)

Wie sieht aus, überlebt eine der Hosen einen Sturz oder sind sie dann zum Entsorgen?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Januar 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens die Fox Ranger 3L Water Pants geholt, weil mir die Passform von der Endura Spray irgendwie nicht zugesagt hat.


Bin gespannt wie du sie findest, die langen Fox-Hosen waren mir immer zu kurz und ab dem Knie zu eng geschnitten.


mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht aus, überlebt eine der Hosen einen Sturz oder sind sie dann zum Entsorgen?


Meine Dirtlej hat nen ordentlichen Sturz klaglos überstanden, ganz leichte Kratzer sind im Obermaterial zu sehen.
Im Falle des Falles gibt's dort aber nen sehr kulanten und unkomplizierten Reperaturservice.


----------



## decay (21. Januar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht aus, überlebt eine der Hosen einen Sturz oder sind sie dann zum Entsorgen?


Du kannst sowas ganz gut kleben mit speziellen Patches oder auch großflächig, funktioniert prima.


----------



## loam (22. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie du sie findest, die langen Fox-Hosen waren mir immer zu kurz und ab dem Knie zu eng geschnitten.


Also ich finde die Passform immer super. Trage aber auch meistens die wasserdichten Sealskinz Socken dazu.

Die Dirtlej Hose sieht interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schattenseite (22. Januar 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Mudhugger erspart viel Arbeit beim Waschen, is aber halt nicht cool.
> [/QU.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. Januar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie sieht aus, überlebt eine der Hosen einen Sturz oder sind sie dann zum Entsorgen?


Mit McNett Seamgrip kann man sehr viel wieder selber flicken ohne direkt einen riesen Patch drauf machen zu müssen.


----------



## decay (22. Januar 2022)

Nimm die Thunder Pant, ganz konstruktiv. Trotz allem bleibt der Mudhugger die beste und coolste  Lösung für Schmodder von unten, speziell wenn man nicht jedesmal Rucksack, Helm und alles andere komplett reinigen möchte. Is übrigens voll endurotauglich 😘


----------



## deineLakaien (22. Januar 2022)

+1 MT500 kurz
Hab ich im Rucksack und schnell angezogen, wenns nass wird. Mir gehts aber eher um trockene Oberschenkel und keine Sosse in der Windel


----------



## Paco388 (22. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab die Fox Defend Fire vor kurzem ausprobiert, Passform, Qualität und Optik sehr gut. Allerdings nasser Hintern bei Matschfahrt ohne Regen.

Heute neuer Versuch mit der Dirtlej Half & Half. Lange Funktionshose inkl Knieprotektoren drunter. Matschfahrt ohne Regen bei 3°. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Hintern war trocken aber ein Hauch Feuchtigkeit war nach der Tour auf der Innenseite mit den Fingern zu spüren. Ist aber weder durch Short noch durch Funktionshose gegangen.


----------



## bmxstyle (23. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre aktuell eine Platzangst CF Lotus Blau.
Hält bis jetzt bei Regen und Schlamm alles gut trocken, auch bei richtigen Schlammschlachten. Knie- und Schienbeinschutz passen auch super drunter. Bin 1,75m groß bei 70kg und habe Größe M. Die oft bemängelte kurze Beinlänge passt bei mir genau.
Leider gerade kein Bild von der Hose im Einsatz, nur vom Rad.
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (29. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin leider ziemlich enttäuscht von der Endura Hose, habe sie jetzt ca 10 Touren an und es lösen sich die Nähte am Hintern auf. Bei Schlammigen ausfahren hatte ich auch immer einen Nassen Hintern. 
Sie ist schon sehr bequem aber wofür ich sie geholt habe nämlich das mein Hintern trocken bleibt finde ich sie unbrauchbar. Vielleich habe ich auch ein Montags Modell erwischt


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2022)

Paco388 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich hab die Fox Defend Fire vor kurzem ausprobiert, Passform, Qualität und Optik sehr gut. Allerdings nasser Hintern bei Matschfahrt ohne Regen.
> 
> Heute neuer Versuch mit der Dirtlej Half & Half. Lange Funktionshose inkl Knieprotektoren drunter. Matschfahrt ohne Regen bei 3°. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Hintern war trocken aber ein Hauch Feuchtigkeit war nach der Tour auf der Innenseite mit den Fingern zu spüren. Ist aber weder durch Short noch durch Funktionshose gegangen.


N’Abend,
Wie dick ist denn der Stoff der half and half?
Also eher anziehen bei kàlteren temperaturen?


----------



## Paco388 (29. Januar 2022)

Bin die Hose bei 3° mit Protektorshort und langer Funktionshose gefahren und das war perfekt. Heute bei 7-8° mit Protektorshort ohne lange Funktionshose gefahren, auch perfekt. Denke das sie auch im Sommer taugt.. Wobei mir jenseits der 30° sowieso alles zu warm ist..... Aber ist ja ne schlecht Wetter Hose und damit ja an ganz warmen Tagen eigentlich nicht getragen wird.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2022)

Paco388 schrieb:


> Bin die Hose bei 3° mit Protektorshort und langer Funktionshose gefahren und das war perfekt. Heute bei 7-8° mit Protektorshort ohne lange Funktionshose gefahren, auch perfekt. Denke das sie auch im Sommer taugt.. Wobei mir jenseits der 30° sowieso alles zu warm ist..... Aber ist ja ne schlecht Wetter Hose und damit ja an ganz warmen Tagen eigentlich nicht getragen wird.


Danke!
Ja das stimmt,schlecht Wetter bei 30grad ist selten 😅.

Mags nicht wenn Hosen so steigen Stoff haben.
Dann ist’s bei wärmeren Temperaturen noch unangenehmer


----------



## Paco388 (29. Januar 2022)

Also hinten ist die schon etwas dicker und fester vom Stoff, macht sie hoffentlich auch haltbarer bei Matsch etc. Vorne dafür schön flexibel und weich. Finde die sehr angenehm


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2022)

Paco388 schrieb:


> Also hinten ist die schon etwas dicker und fester vom Stoff, macht sie hoffentlich auch haltbarer bei Matsch etc. Vorne dafür schön flexibel und weich. Finde die sehr angenehm


Top danke für die auskünfte


----------



## Terentius (29. Januar 2022)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin leider ziemlich enttäuscht von der Endura Hose, habe sie jetzt ca 10 Touren an und es lösen sich die Nähte am Hintern auf. Bei Schlammigen ausfahren hatte ich auch immer einen Nassen Hintern.
> Sie ist schon sehr bequem aber wofür ich sie geholt habe nämlich das mein Hintern trocken bleibt finde ich sie unbrauchbar. Vielleich habe ich auch ein Montags Modell erwischt


Ich habe die Hose auch seit Anfang des Jahres, bei mir lösen sich aktuell die Wasserdichten Nähte innen, gefahren ca 200 km. Die Mt 500 Spray kann ich somit nicht empfehlen....


----------



## Paco388 (29. Januar 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hose auch seit Anfang des Jahres, bei mir lösen sich aktuell die Wasserdichten Nähte innen, gefahren ca 200 km. Die Mt 500 Spray kann ich somit nicht empfehlen....


Meint ihr die lange oder die kurze Hose?


----------



## Terentius (29. Januar 2022)

Paco388 schrieb:


> Meint ihr die lange oder die kurze Hose?


In meinem Fall die lange Variante


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> N’Abend,
> Wie dick ist denn der Stoff der half and half?
> Also eher anziehen bei kàlteren temperaturen?


Die lange fand ich bei Temperaturen um die 0° angenehm, als es etwas wärmer war (immer noch einstellig), hatte ich die Belüftungsöffnungen dauerhaft offen. Für die Übergangszeit wird die mir wohl zu warm werden...
Wie immer: Temperaturenpfinden ist individuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Januar 2022)

Das mit dem Taping kann bei beiden Enduras passieren, braucht man Glück, bei mir haben erst die dritten länger als paar Monate gehalten.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wie immer: Temperaturenpfinden ist individuell.


Klar, das eh. 👌🏻


----------



## decay (29. Januar 2022)

RaceFace Agent / jetzt conspiracy ist eine top Hose, meine Agent Short ist nach Jahren Winterfahren immer noch dicht, denke die lange Hose davon geht genauso gut.

Morgen fahr ich mal die 7mesh zum ersten Mal beim Graveln, da hat man sicher auch keine Probleme wie mit den Gammelhosen von Endura


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (30. Januar 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hose auch seit Anfang des Jahres, bei mir lösen sich aktuell die Wasserdichten Nähte innen, gefahren ca 200 km. Die Mt 500 Spray kann ich somit nicht empfehlen....


Ich hab die in Lang und kurz. Kurz aber erst jetzt irgendwann im Abverkuf erworben. 
Lang hält bisher dicht… war aber auch mehr matsche als Pfütze.


----------



## tkbanker (1. Februar 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hose auch seit Anfang des Jahres, bei mir lösen sich aktuell die Wasserdichten Nähte innen, gefahren ca 200 km. Die Mt 500 Spray kann ich somit nicht empfehlen....


Wie oft und wie hast du die Hose in dem Zeitraum gewaschen?


----------



## loam (1. Februar 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Wie oft und wie hast du die Hose in dem Zeitraum gewaschen?


Wie ist das jetzt eigtl. generell mit den beschichteten Hosen etc.?
Eher selten nur in Waschmaschine, und dafür öfter so per Hand/ Schlauch etc abwaschen?
Oder egal ?


----------



## decay (1. Februar 2022)

Gore empfiehlt Jacken und Hosen regelmäßig zu waschen und dann die Beschichtung neu zu aktivieren mit Trockner oder Bügeln. Funktioniert bei meiner Gore Jacke genauso. Zu lang nicht waschen macht die Membran dicht.

Hab jetzt am WE die 7mesh getestet, taugt mir bisher am besten von allen wasserdichten Hosen, die hab ich auch sofort gewaschen, macht normal nix aus.


----------



## tkbanker (1. Februar 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt eigtl. generell mit den beschichteten Hosen etc.?
> Eher selten nur in Waschmaschine, und dafür öfter so per Hand/ Schlauch etc abwaschen?
> Oder egal ?


Wenn waschen, dann max. 30 Grad ohne Schleudern. Lieber einmal mehr ausbürsten als waschen.


----------



## loam (1. Februar 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Wenn waschen, dann max. 30 Grad ohne Schleudern. Lieber einmal mehr ausbürsten als waschen.


Ja, so handhabe ich das i.d.R. auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terentius (1. Februar 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Wie oft und wie hast du die Hose in dem Zeitraum gewaschen?


Zwei mal... Synthetik 40°. Ansonsten auch nur grob den Schlamm entfernt.


----------



## tkbanker (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Waschmittel gemacht. Die Spray lang hatte nach der Wäsche den gleichen Abperl-Effekt wie vorher.




Für die Hardshell Jacke nehme ich die Produkte von Niwax. Waschmittel für Membran und die Imprägnierung. Auch die Jacke wird nicht geschleudert und nass aufgehängt.


----------



## Marc84 (1. Februar 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Waschmittel gemacht. Die Spray lang hatte nach der Wäsche den gleichen Abperl-Effekt wie vorher.
> 
> Für die Hardshell Jacke nehme ich die Produkte von Niwax. Waschmittel für Membran und die Imprägnierung. Auch die Jacke wird nicht geschleudert und nass aufgehängt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1412383


Genau das benutze ich auch schon lange


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Februar 2022)

ich komm mit den Platzangst Hosen gut klar, sind bezahlbar und halten 2 Saisons den A trocken..hatte eine DFL und nun D1 in kurz.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (27. Februar 2022)

Paco388 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich hab die Fox Defend Fire vor kurzem ausprobiert, Passform, Qualität und Optik sehr gut. Allerdings nasser Hintern bei Matschfahrt ohne Regen.



Habe die Fox Defend Fire Hose gerade hier (die mit dem Polartec Alpha Zeugs) und überlege, ob ich die behalten soll.
Wenn es kalt ist und man eine solche Hose benötigt, sind die Wege und Trails üblicherweise sehr feucht und matschig.
Damit wäre die Hose für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck ja nicht geeignet…?

Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrungen auf schlammigen Trails mit der Hose sammeln können?


----------



## Paco388 (27. Februar 2022)

Genau für den Zweck sollte sie eigentlich her halten. Aber wenn's kalt wird ziehe ich lieber eine Funktionshose drunter und bin deutlich flexibler. Und die Fox ist unten am Knöchel echt eng und kurz geschnitten. Wasser läuft in die Schuhe und kalt wird's am Knöchel auch. Leider komplett am Einsatzzweck vorbei. Sonst optisch und von Verarbeitung geile Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (27. Februar 2022)

Eine meiner Lieblingshosen.
Leider aufgrund DWR only Beschichtung nur für Medium Regen/Schlammschlachten geeignet. Feuchtigkeit kommt dann irgendwann durch.

Fahre aktuell die Ranger 3l Water. Die ist da besser fürs heftig Nasse mit sehr ähnlicher Passform etc.
Trage bei beiden im Nassen meist Sealskinz Socken dazu. Von daher macht mir der kurze Bund nichts aus.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (27. Februar 2022)

Danke!
Von der Länge her sollte es eigentlich passen, da hab ich noch etwas Stoff übrig.
Sealskinz hab ich auch und auch die Five Ten Trailcross GTX. Daher sind die Füße mein kleinstes Problem.

Bisher war ich mit der Leatt 5.0 Shorts unterwegs mit langer Thermo Bib drunter. Da blieb alles trocken.
Evtl. lasse ich mir noch die neue Langversion der Leatt Hose zusenden.


----------



## Django83 (28. Februar 2022)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Von der Länge her sollte es eigentlich passen, da hab ich noch etwas Stoff übrig.
> Sealskinz hab ich auch und auch die Five Ten Trailcross GTX. Daher sind die Füße mein kleinstes Problem.
> 
> ...


Fahre eine ähnliche Kombi. Lange Thermo Bib von Endura und darüber die kurze Fox Water Ranger. Klappt bisher gut.

Beim ersten Einsatz der GTX war ich allerdings etwas enttäuscht, weil Wasser im Schuh und das nicht zu knapp. Vermute, dass es über die Socken nach unten gelaufen ist?! Bin da allerdings bei knapp 10 Grad auch mit kurzer Bib gefahren.

Jetzt mit der langen o.g. isses kein Problem mehr. Und im Vergleich zu meinen Trailscross Mid-Pro die ich sonst fahre, sind die GTX im Winter auch deutlich wärmer.


----------



## xrated (4. März 2022)

Statt Spezialwaschmittel könnte man auch einfach Reine (Wasch)Soda + evtl Seife verwenden.


----------



## DirtyChainz (16. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Leatt 3.0 Enduro Pant/Lang? Hält die am hintern trocken?


----------



## Laufrad0815 (16. Oktober 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Leatt 3.0 Enduro Pant/Lang? Hält die am hintern trocken?


Laut Produktbeschreibung wasserfest:
*Waterproof Breathable 3-layer seamless seat and back panels*

Ich habe die kurze 3.0 Enduro Shorts und trage die auch bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen auf den feuchten und matschigen Untergründen. Bislang bin ich immer untenrum trocken zuhause angekommen.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Oktober 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Leatt 3.0 Enduro Pant/Lang? Hält die am hintern trocken?



bei welchem Wetter soll der Hintern trocken bleiben?

Bei Dauerregen kann ich die DBX 5.0 Shorts empfehlen. Die hält dann auch auf den Oberschenkeln und Co. dauerhaft stand.


----------



## DirtyChainz (16. Oktober 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> bei welchem Wetter soll der Hintern trocken bleiben?
> 
> Bei Dauerregen kann ich die DBX 5.0 Shorts empfehlen. Die hält dann auch auf den Oberschenkeln und Co. dauerhaft stand.


Mir geht es eher um Matsch Beschuss vom Reifen! Wenn es richtig regnet hab ich eine Regenhose! Aber komplett wasserdichte Regenhosen sind mir in der Regel zu warm! Da komme ich im Uphill zu sehr ins schwitzen! Daher will ich eine Hose, bei der man nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt hintenrum komplett nass ist! Da gibt es glaub ich nur Endura MT500 Spraypant, Dirtlej Tailscout half half und Leatt 3.0 Enduro!


----------



## xalex (17. Oktober 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Mir geht es eher um Matsch Beschuss vom Reifen! Wenn es richtig regnet hab ich eine Regenhose! Aber komplett wasserdichte Regenhosen sind mir in der Regel zu warm! Da komme ich im Uphill zu sehr ins schwitzen! Daher will ich eine Hose, bei der man nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt hintenrum komplett nass ist! Da gibt es glaub ich nur Endura MT500 Spraypant, Dirtlej Tailscout half half und Leatt 3.0 Enduro!


Dafür funktioniert die 3.0. okay.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Oktober 2022)

Welche Schoner passen bei euch unter die Dirtlej half and half? Ich finde die arg eng am Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyChainz (19. Oktober 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Welche Schoner passen bei euch unter die Dirtlej half and half? Ich finde die arg eng am Knie.


Ich hatte die lange Dirtlej Trailscout in komplett wasserdicht! Die war im Kniebereich extrem geräumig! Allerdings hat Dirtlej dieses Jahr eine neue Version rausgebracht glaube ich! Zumindest sieht die Hose (Model 2022) auf Bildern etwas enger aus! Meine ION Schoner hatten im alten Model jedenfalls massig Platz! Für meinen Geschmack sogar Zuviel Platz!


----------



## Laufrad0815 (19. Oktober 2022)

Ein Bekannter hat die Dirtlej auch in komplett wasserdicht aus dem letzten Jahr. Da ist viel Platz an den Knien, die 7iDP Transition Sam Hill passen locker unter die Hose.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht habe ich große Knie

Edit: Vorjahresversion ist deutlich weiter, wie es aussieht.


----------



## jojet (25. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen Dirtlej Trailscout komplett wasserdicht und halb halb? Wie unterscheiden sich beide Hosen?


----------



## DirtyChainz (26. Oktober 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Welche Schoner passen bei euch unter die Dirtlej half and half? Ich finde die arg eng am Knie.


Ich hab mir die Trailscout half half (2022) jetzt auch mal bestellt! Meine Ion Knieschoner passen da auch nicht drunter! Die Hose ist schon sehr eng am Knie geschnitten! Geht daher zurück!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Oktober 2022)

Ist bei Dirtlej bekannt und soll in der nächsten Revision geändert werden.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Da komme ich im Uphill zu sehr ins schwitzen! Daher will ich eine Hose, bei der man nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt hintenrum komplett nass ist!



Ich kann dem zwar nicht widersprechen, aber meine Erfahrung sagt speziell bei kurzer Regenhose wie die Leatt DBX 5.0 eine andere Sprache. Ich habe Sie allerdings im Sommer bislang kaum gebraucht. In den matschigen Übergangszeiten ist draußen sowieso kühler, und gerade weil Sie "kurz" ist, kommt da genug Luft unter die Hose. Kurzum: Hab noch nie in der Hose geschwitzt. Dafür wenn die Wettervorhersage so bei 50-60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt, und ich von nem Schauer überrascht werden, bin ich froh dass nicht nur der Hintern trocken bleibt.


----------



## decay (30. Oktober 2022)

In der Revo schwitzt man auch nicht gross, wie auch. Ging mir bei allen kurzen wasserdichten Hosen so. Eventuell ist es ein klein wenig spürbar, aber auch nicht mehr als bei ner stabilen, nicht-wasserdichten Short


----------



## EL_Se (31. Oktober 2022)

Moin, ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose mit wasserdichter Rückseite. 
Hab die Endura MT 500 Spray die ist schon fast das richtige. Hatte mir jetzt mal die Leatt Enduro 3.0 und die Dirtlej half & half bestellt. 

Die beiden sind vom Schnitt ja eher Modell skinny jeans. Ich muss ganz schön zerren bis ich die über meine Waden drüber bekomme.

Kennt irgend jemand ein Modell was eher so Richtung Wanderhose geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (2. November 2022)

jojet schrieb:


> Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen Dirtlej Trailscout komplett wasserdicht und halb halb? Wie unterscheiden sich beide Hosen?


Naja wie der Name schon sagt, ist die eine nur hinten wasserdicht und vorne nicht - und die andere halt komplett !
Wenn es regnet , werden bei der half & half deine Oberschenkel nass, aber dein Hintern bleibt trocken 
Die half & half schützt hinten den Hintern vor Schlamm und Wasserbeschuss, aber es ist halt keine Regenhose.


----------



## scratch_a (20. November 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Leatt 3.0 Enduro Pant/Lang? Hält die am hintern trocken?



Hab die Leatt MTB Enduro 3.0 Hose gestern das erste mal probiert....dachte, für Schneematsch hält die schon. Kannst aber vergessen. Hatte am Schluss das Gefühl, dass jemand dreckige Eiswürfel in den Arsch geschüttet hat. Wurde verdammt kalt 
Meine Unterhose sah dann auch so aus 



DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Mir geht es eher um Matsch Beschuss vom Reifen! Wenn es richtig regnet hab ich eine Regenhose! Aber komplett wasserdichte Regenhosen sind mir in der Regel zu warm! Da komme ich im Uphill zu sehr ins schwitzen! Daher will ich eine Hose, bei der man nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt hintenrum komplett nass ist! Da gibt es glaub ich nur Endura MT500 Spraypant, Dirtlej Tailscout half half und Leatt 3.0 Enduro!



Geht mir genauso und bin deshalb auf der Suche. Für ganz ekliges Wetter habe ich den Dirtlej Dirtsuit, aber da schwitzt man auch extrem darunter.

Meine Frau hatte gestern zum ersten mal die Dirtlej Waterproof an, ihr Arsch blieb da trocken. Langzeiterfahrung fehlt aber noch. 
Wollte diese eigentlich für mich kaufen. Nach der Größentabelle hätte ich S gebraucht, aber da brachte ich nicht mal meine Wadeln durch die Hosenbeine durch...meiner Frau passt sie ganz gut. Wollte sie jetzt für mich in L bestellen. Aber anstatt der 133€ vom August kostet sie jetzt 170€, ist mir eigentlich etwas zu viel dafür.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (20. November 2022)

Von Leatt gibts noch die komplett wasserdichte 5.0 All Mountain Pants, die habe ich auch.
Dünneres Material als die Dirtlej aber definitiv dicht.

Ich hatte gestern die Decathlon All Mountain Hose an, hatte nicht gedacht dass es so nass und matschig unterwegs ist. Am Ende war nicht der Hintern an sich nass (Hose hat dort also gehalten), sondern nebendran ist es durchgesuppt.


----------



## DirtyChainz (20. November 2022)

Ich hab mittlerweile die Endura Spray Pant! Die Passform ist gut! Allerdings kann ich noch nichts bzgl. Wasserdicht sagen! Es war noch nicht schlammig genug bei den letzten Touren!


----------



## scratch_a (20. November 2022)

Bei uns regnet/schneit es seit Tagen....da ist nur die Frage, ob man sich das wirklich antun will. 
Wie groß bist/Schrittlänge hast du und welche Größe hast bestellt? Bin mit 74kg und 184cm/SL 87cm eher schlank und groß, da ist es oft schwierig mit der richtigen Größe.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (20. November 2022)

Wie viele "wasserdichte" Endura-Sachen ist auch die Spray nix für länger...





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: endura spray dicht
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				



Steht sogar hier im Thread 


Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin leider ziemlich enttäuscht von der Endura Hose, habe sie jetzt ca 10 Touren an und es lösen sich die Nähte am Hintern auf. Bei Schlammigen ausfahren hatte ich auch immer einen Nassen Hintern.
> Sie ist schon sehr bequem aber wofür ich sie geholt habe nämlich das mein Hintern trocken bleibt finde ich sie unbrauchbar. Vielleich habe ich auch ein Montags Modell erwischt





Terentius schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hose auch seit Anfang des Jahres, bei mir lösen sich aktuell die Wasserdichten Nähte innen, gefahren ca 200 km. Die Mt 500 Spray kann ich somit nicht empfehlen....




Lieber etwas wie Patagonia oder Dirtley oder was mit Gore-Tex *mit gewisser Qualität, einer Garantie und einem Reparaturservice.*


NSMB hat auch immer ganz gute Tests von sowas, die haben auch viel Sauwetter und testen auch mal länger als paar Wochen...





						NSMB.com - Apparel - Long Pants
					

Apparel - Long Pants




					nsmb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. November 2022)

Für Dauerregen und Lang habe ich ne Norrona Fjora Dri1. Definitiv dünner und leichter als ne Fox Defend. Die bislang mit Abstand beste lange Regenhose die ich je besessen habe. Hat dann leider auch seinen Preis.


----------



## DirtyChainz (11. Dezember 2022)

So, mittlerweile sind die Trails hier teilweise ordentlich aufgeweicht und hier und da steht das Wasser im Anlieger! Leider muss ich sagen, dass Endura (MT500 Spray) hier echt enttäuscht! Die werben damit, einen Membraneinsatz am Hintern zu verarbeiten, damit die Tage mit nassen Hintern vorbei sind! Was soll ich sagen… es geht zwar nicht ganz so schnell wie bei einer Hose ohne Membrane, aber am Ende war jetzt trotzdem alles nass! Meine Gorewear Regenhose für die Straße hält auch bei Dauerregen bisher echt dicht! Da fragt man sich, wieso Endura das nicht hinbekommt! Dann werde ich mir wohl doch noch eine rundum wasserdichte Hose kaufen müssen!   Da schwitze ich zwar während des uphills auch bei 5C noch, aber unterm Strich wird es trockener sein als das durchgeweichte GesäßPolster!


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Steht ja oben schon...Endura halt 😁 als nächstes delaminiert sie dann, oder die Nahttapes gehen ab.


----------



## decay (11. Dezember 2022)

7mesh oder Norrona, den ganzen anderen Rotz kann man eigentlich knicken meiner Erfahrung nach. Wobei die RaceFace Agent zumindest in der Verarbeitung ok war. Oder direkt Gore wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## DirtyChainz (11. Dezember 2022)

decay schrieb:


> 7mesh oder Norrona, den ganzen anderen Rotz kann man eigentlich knicken meiner Erfahrung nach. Wobei die RaceFace Agent zumindest in der Verarbeitung ok war. Oder direkt Gore wie oben beschrieben.


Gore hat halt leider nur die Hosen zum "überziehen"mit Kordelzug. Ich hätte halt irgendwie schon  gerne irgendeine Hose mit Taschen für auf den Trail. Laufrad0815 hat weiter oben ja der Leatt 5.0 All Mountain Hose Wasserdichtigkeit attestiert. Wenn ich mir allerdings Bewertungen der Leatt 5 in diversen Shops (https://www.fahrrad.de/leatt-mtb-all-mountain-5.0-hose-herren-M1033601.html?vgid=G1521599&_cid=21_1_-1_9_1502_1521599__pla&campaign_detail=smart_shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQiAnNacBhDvARIsABnDa6-EfEZ5lL0wobSVWlHb2kALUxRV9-qxfmpG6fhXcGBfNflxjbqXZc8aApizEALw_wcB) durchlese, dann ließt man da auch teilweise nichts gutes. Komischerweise sind die Bewertungen der Endura Spray Pant in diversen Shops ja echt im 5-Sterne Bereich. Wo fahren die Leute denn, frag ich mich da? Wenn da zwei Matschspritzer drauf sind, ist das bei mir auch noch dicht. Und scratch_a hat weiter oben die Leatt 3 als undicht bezeichnet. Wenn da die selbe Membrane verarbeitet ist, wie bei der Leatt 5, dann wäre das auch schon wieder rausgeworfenes Geld. 
Die 7mesh und Norrora sind halt leider preislich ganz schön heftig. 

​


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2022)

Norrona ist mir mit meinem Akademikergehalt zu teuer für Klamotten, auf denen ich ggf. mal rumrutsche....


----------



## DirtyChainz (11. Dezember 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hab die Leatt MTB Enduro 3.0 Hose gestern das erste mal probiert....dachte, für Schneematsch hält die schon. Kannst aber vergessen. Hatte am Schluss das Gefühl, dass jemand dreckige Eiswürfel in den Arsch geschüttet hat. Wurde verdammt kalt
> Meine Unterhose sah dann auch so aus


Die Hose hat ja Luftlöcher an der Rückseite unterhalb des Bundes. Das war bei mir schon der Rücksendegrund. Ich dachte mir, dass es bei ordentlich Dreckbeschuss schon da reinläuft und der kleine angeblich wasserdichte Teil somit sowieso nichts mehr bringt. 
Hattest du denn den Eindruck, dass die Membrane schon nicht dicht war, oder hätte es evtl. auch oberhalb reinlaufen können. Die Leatt 5 soll ja eine 30000er WS haben. Eigentlich mehr als genug. Wenn das in der Leatt 3 auch 30000er sein soll, dann taugt das wohl auch nichts.


----------



## Quasi4400 (11. Dezember 2022)

Hi, 
Ich habe eine vaude all year moab. Mit Puffer Einsatz für die ganz kalten Tage. Die ist Wasserdicht hat Belüftungsschlitze und ist ab Gesäß verstärkt. 
Hab sie jetz als schnappe um 90€ Geschossen. 

Die erste Matschausfahrt hat sie mit bravour bestanden. 

LG Mark


----------



## decay (11. Dezember 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Norrona ist mir mit meinem Akademikergehalt zu teuer für Klamotten, auf denen ich ggf. mal rumrutsche....


Was ist das Problem, klebt man halt mit nem
Selbstklebenden Flicken wenns is.
Hab ich bei einigen Skiklamotten gemacht, kein Stress.

Mit der Revo hats mich oft gelatzt, nie ein Problem, die kriegt man schwer kaputt.

Preise muss man halt aussitzen bis es ein Angebot gibt, aber bei den genannten hat mich noch nie was enttäuscht. Hab mehrmal günstiger gekauft und war dann immer enttäuschend (RF, Mavic, etc). Die Spray fuhren einige Leute und es is immer durchgesifft.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Lieber etwas wie Patagonia oder Dirtley oder was mit Gore-Tex *mit gewisser Qualität, einer Garantie und einem Reparaturservice.*
> 
> 
> NSMB hat auch immer ganz gute Tests von sowas, die haben auch viel Sauwetter und testen auch mal länger als paar Wochen...
> ...












						Ridden & Rated: 11 of the Best New Men's Riding Pants - Pinkbike
					

Nearly a dozen options for everything from DH racing to cool weather pedal missions.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Und der Wolf:
https://theloamwolf.com/reviews-gear/?tx_category=kits 



Gore-Tex ist gut weil die Ansprüche/Standards bzgl Verarbeitung vom Hersteller fordern.


Ich hab die Patagonia Dirt Roamer, ist eigentlich weng zu dünnes Material, da werd ich den Reparaturservice sicher mal brauchen, wie NSMB halt schreibt.

Die 7Mesh mit dickem Gore-tex Pro und hoher Denier-Zahl ist das perfekte Material hat mir aber nicht gepasst.

Norrona hat die dünne Fjora Dri und paar dickere mit höheren Denier und mit Gore-tex bei ihren Wandersachen.

Arcteryx zB hätte auch welche aus dem Wanderbereich, auf Raffung unten achten, sonst kanns mit dem KB Probleme geben...

Dirtley hat glaub ich auch Reparaturservice, des könnt ma also auch probieren.


Gore falls die mal an richtigen Bund gemacht haben statt immer nur den Gummizug.

Vaude delaminiert auch gerne und ist für mich immer unpassend geschnitten, hab leider kein Wohlstandsbauch.

Ion, Fox, Poc und Co ist meistens mehr schein als sein, zB kaum Wassersäule, dünnes Material, Nahttapes lösen sich,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (11. Dezember 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Die Hose hat ja Luftlöcher an der Rückseite unterhalb des Bundes. Das war bei mir schon der Rücksendegrund. Ich dachte mir, dass es bei ordentlich Dreckbeschuss schon da reinläuft und der kleine angeblich wasserdichte Teil somit sowieso nichts mehr bringt.
> Hattest du denn den Eindruck, dass die Membrane schon nicht dicht war, oder hätte es evtl. auch oberhalb reinlaufen können. Die Leatt 5 soll ja eine 30000er WS haben. Eigentlich mehr als genug. Wenn das in der Leatt 3 auch 30000er sein soll, dann taugt das wohl auch nichts.



Gute Frage....hab die Hose seitdem nicht mehr angehabt, bin auf meine alten Hosen zurück, die halten noch etwas besser dicht. Meines Erachtens ist es nicht oberhalb reingelaufen, weil ich da eine Gore-Jacke drüber hatte....aber sicher sagen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (11. Dezember 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Gore hat halt leider nur die Hosen zum "überziehen"mit Kordelzug. Ich hätte halt irgendwie schon  gerne irgendeine Hose mit Taschen für auf den Trail. Laufrad0815 hat weiter oben ja der Leatt 5.0 All Mountain Hose Wasserdichtigkeit attestiert. Wenn ich mir allerdings Bewertungen der Leatt 5 in diversen Shops (https://www.fahrrad.de/leatt-mtb-all-mountain-5.0-hose-herren-M1033601.html?vgid=G1521599&_cid=21_1_-1_9_1502_1521599__pla&campaign_detail=smart_shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQiAnNacBhDvARIsABnDa6-EfEZ5lL0wobSVWlHb2kALUxRV9-qxfmpG6fhXcGBfNflxjbqXZc8aApizEALw_wcB) durchlese, dann ließt man da auch teilweise nichts gutes. Komischerweise sind die Bewertungen der Endura Spray Pant in diversen Shops ja echt im 5-Sterne Bereich. Wo fahren die Leute denn, frag ich mich da? Wenn da zwei Matschspritzer drauf sind, ist das bei mir auch noch dicht. Und scratch_a hat weiter oben die Leatt 3 als undicht bezeichnet. Wenn da die selbe Membrane verarbeitet ist, wie bei der Leatt 5, dann wäre das auch schon wieder rausgeworfenes Geld.
> Die 7mesh und Norrora sind halt leider preislich ganz schön heftig.


Ich hatte mit der Leatt 5.0 Pants (wie auch mit der Shorts) bislang nie Probleme mit Nässe. Sonst hätte ich die Teile reklamiert.
Ich fahr zwar nicht in strömendem Regen, lasse aber kaum eine Pfütze aus 😉

War letztens mir der Decathlon All Mountain Hose unterwegs und hatte unterschätzt, wie nass es draußen ist. Da kam das Wasser bei einer 35km Tour auf den letzten Kilometern langsam durch, links und rechts vom laminierten Gesäßbereich. Der Rest war komplett trocken.


----------



## Rockside (12. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Gore falls die mal an richtigen Bund gemacht haben statt immer nur den Gummizug.


Achtung Geheimtipp!
Bei solchen Überhosen immer mit angeclipsten Hosenträgern fahren. Denn rutschen tun sie alle irgendwann, meist wenn man's gar nicht brauchen kann.


----------



## Cyborg (13. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Ion, Fox, Poc und Co ist meistens mehr schein als sein, zB kaum Wassersäule, dünnes Material, Nahttapes lösen sich,...


Verstehe gar nicht was in deiner Aufzählung POC macht. Gut dünnes Material ja, aber an richtigen Stellen mit ripstop Cordura verstärkt und wenn man die Artikelbeschreibung aufmerksam liest, dann weiß man auch, dass keine 50.000 mm Wassersäule zu erwarten ist. Ansonsten Top Qualität und sinnvolle Details zumindest bei allen POC Sachen was ich so habe.


----------



## DirtyChainz (13. Dezember 2022)

Die Marke sollte doch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen! Wenn in der Produktbeschreibung WASSERDICHT steht, dann sollte man meinen, das die Hose auch wasserdicht ist! Allerdings ist die Wassersäule meines Wissens nach auch mit ausschlaggebend ob die Hose speziell am Hintern trocken hält! Ich vermute mal, dass sich Wasser dann doch irgendwann durchdrückt wenn man draufsitzt und die Wassersäule zu gering ist. Vielleicht kann ich in der Produktbeschreibung der Endura Spray daher auch in keinem Webshop  eine Angabe zur Wassersäule finden! In Deutschland gilt wohl alles ab 1500er WS als Wasserdicht. Für eine Hose wäre das natürlich zu wenig. 
Die Leatt 5.0 All Mountain Hose z.B. hat eine 30.000er Wassersäule laut Beschreibung. Das müsste eigentlich eine ganze Weile dicht halten, auch wenn man 30km im Sattel sitzt und immer wieder neuer Dreckbeschuss kommt.


----------



## Sascha_89 (13. Dezember 2022)

Habe auch die Endura MT500 Spray, einmal in lang und einmal in kurz und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit beiden. Bisher löst sich keine Naht (trotz Trocknereinsatz).

Ich erwarte allerdings auch keine 100%ige Wasserdichtigkeit, bzw. kann sie eh nicht bewerten, da ich beim Uphill sowieso schwitze und dann wird's halt von innen nass. Aber der große Vorteil ist, dass von außen kein Sand-Matsch-Gemisch mehr durch die Hose kommt.
Außerdem denke ich, dass die meisten Hosen auf Dauer dem "Einmassieren" von Sand, Matsch und Wasser zwischen Hose und Sattel sowieso nicht standhalten.


----------



## tkbanker (13. Dezember 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Habe auch die Endura MT500 Spray, einmal in lang und einmal in kurz und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit beiden. Bisher löst sich keine Naht (trotz Trocknereinsatz).
> 
> Ich erwarte allerdings auch keine 100%ige Wasserdichtigkeit, bzw. kann sie eh nicht bewerten, da ich beim Uphill sowieso schwitze und dann wird's halt von innen nass. Aber der große Vorteil ist, dass von außen kein Sand-Matsch-Gemisch mehr durch die Hose kommt.
> Außerdem denke ich, dass die meisten Hosen auf Dauer dem "Einmassieren" von Sand, Matsch und Wasser zwischen Hose und Sattel sowieso nicht standhalten.


Ich habe die MT500 Jacke, zwei kurze Spray Hosen und die lange. Bei der Jacke und der älteren kurzen Hose lösen sich die Verklebungen bereits großflächig. Bis auf die Jacke war noch kein Teil im Trockner. Die Jacke nur ein Mal, weil ich nach dem Waschen und Imprägnieren versuche, die endlich mal wasserdicht zu bekommen.


----------



## decay (14. Dezember 2022)

Hab ich auch alles hinter mir mit diversen Jacken und Hosen, delaminiert, Tapes lösen sich usw.
Wenns wirklich um regendichte Dinge geht scheint es halt doch nicht so einfach zu sein für die Hersteller was ordentliches abzuliefern was nicht nur auf dem Papier funktioniert.


----------



## Quasi4400 (14. Dezember 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Habe auch die Endura MT500 Spray, einmal in lang und einmal in kurz und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit beiden. Bisher löst sich keine Naht (trotz Trocknereinsatz).
> 
> Ich erwarte allerdings auch keine 100%ige Wasserdichtigkeit, bzw. kann sie eh nicht bewerten, da ich beim Uphill sowieso schwitze und dann wird's halt von innen nass. Aber der große Vorteil ist, dass von außen kein Sand-Matsch-Gemisch mehr durch die Hose kommt.
> Außerdem denke ich, dass die meisten Hosen auf Dauer dem "Einmassieren" von Sand, Matsch und Wasser zwischen Hose und Sattel sowieso nicht standhalten.


Ich kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung die Nikwax Produkte empfehlen. Techwash und TX direct funktionieren echt gut. Dadurch sind die Sachen imprigniert wie am ersten Tag. Das Imprignierspray ist auch Top.

Hat leider auch seinen Preis.

LG Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (19. Dezember 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Die Decathlon Hose fahr ich seit einem Jahr. Die ist ein ziemlicher Schrott und löste sich sehr schnell an allen möglichen Stellen auf. So gesehen zu teuer und schlecht für die Umwelt. Eine Hose hält bei mir normalerweise mehrere Jahre. Zumal Bike Hosen bei mir nicht regelmäßig gewaschen werden.



Ja, weng zu erwarten bei der Materialstärke von dem Ding.
Mit dem Gummibund/flexiblem Bund oben war die bei mir eh gleich raus, sowas verlier ich auch von Endura oder Vaude immer, da fehlt mir die Wohlstands/Bier-Wampe.



> Ja allerdings. Hab die letzten 3 Wochen damit verbracht eine Regenhose zu finden für den Winter. 4 von 5 Hosen haben Hochwasser Schnitt. Sehr sinnvoll an einer Hose die man bei Regen und schlechtem Wetter anziehen möchte.
> Das dümmste bisher war allerdings die Fox Defend. Die hat Hochwasser Beine und dann auch nicht einen stylischen Hüftschnitt. Damit man es schön kalt am Arsch hat wenn man bei Regen und Kälte unterwegs ist.



Lang und schlank und ohne den Hipster-Socken-Rausschau-Schnitt: 
Norrona Fjora (in deinem Fall dann -Dri oder Gore Tex), die haben auch immer super Taschen, Bundverstellung und Lüftungsöffnungen

Patagonia Dirt Roamer Storm Pants (die hab ich, Taschen sind ok, Lüftung gibts nicht, Bundverstellung ist weniger schön als bei Norrona)


Da ist grad eine in M, würde ich aber noch checken wie es dann mit Norronas Garantie und Reparaturservice aussieht als Zweitbesitzer.








						NORRONA Fjora Dri1 Pants schwarz Größe M Radhose Regenhose
					

Die fjørå dri1 Hose ist speziell für den Radsport konzipiert und bietet hervorragenden Schutz bei...,NORRONA Fjora Dri1 Pants schwarz Größe M Radhose Regenhose in Bayern - Riedering




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Sonst ist grad nicht so Schnäppchenzeit:
https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200367409_-fjra-dri1-pants-caviar-norrna.html 

Die anderen Modelle, also mit GoreTex statt der hauseigenen sind auch nicht sooo günstig...








						Norrøna Falketind Gore-Tex Paclite Hose für Herren
					

Unsere leichteste, am einfachsten zu verstauende, wasserdichte Shell-Hose für Herren für Outdoor-Aktivitäten wie Bergsteigen, Klettern und Wandern.




					www.norrona.com
				











						Norrøna falketind Gore-Tex-Hose
					

Die falketind Gore-Tex-Hose ist unsere vielseitigste wasserdichte, winddichte und atmungsaktive Hose für den ganzjährigen Einsatz. Sie ist leicht genug für den Sommer und robust genug für Winterabenteuer.




					www.norrona.com
				



https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/fjora/fjora-gore-tex-pro-Hosen-herren/?color=7718 (des wär der Endgegner mit Gore-Tex Pro


Die Patagonia gibts aber im Angebot:


			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/201457249_-dirt-roamer-storm-pants-patagonia.html


----------



## Rockside (19. Dezember 2022)

Mit was kann man eigentlich abgelöste Tapes (wg. wasserdicht) wieder ankleben, daß das auch hält?


----------



## polo (19. Dezember 2022)

gore und auch andere anbieter haben seam tape im program. hält nach meine erfahrung (waren so 7cm) gut.


----------



## tkbanker (19. Dezember 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Mit was kann man eigentlich abgelöste Tapes (wg. wasserdicht) wieder ankleben, daß das auch hält?


Das wird aufgebügelt: https://www.amazon.de/Nahtabdichtun...801-9930-e06b0fda1e65&pd_rd_i=B07SX9N21J&th=1


----------



## ron101 (21. Dezember 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Spray


+1


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Der nächste mit einer Endura Spray  
Marketing und Distribution passt also zumindest...

zB


der5te schrieb:


> ok...danke für die rückinfo...bin auch bei endura dran.  hab jetzt schon einmal eine hose reklamiert und promt ne neue bekommen...jetzt das gleich schon wieder...wenn ich die reklamiere, werde ich wieder eine neue bekommen und die alte landet im müll...und nach nem halben jahr geht spiel wieder von neuem los...
> bin mal gespannt auf meine anfrage dahin gehend und wenn ich was finde was einfach nur super funktioniert melde ich mich!!!





der5te schrieb:


> mahlzeit!!!
> hab hier nen mt500 spray baggy shorts von endura und da lösen sich die laminate im gesäß-bereich. die shorts sind da wo sie wasserdicht seinen soll, nicht mehr dicht! habt ihr auch das problem schon mal gehabt?





Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich hole das Thema noch hoch, meine Hose ist jetzt knapp 1 Jahr als ich schätze so 10-15 Touren und bei mir lösen sich am Besten Stück schon die nähte auf und dicht war sie auch noch nie, hatte bisher immer eine nasse Unterhose.
> Weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich die Hose gekauft habe, wo habt ihr eure Reklamation beantragt? Direkt bei Endura oder bei eurem Händler? Habe wenig Hoffnung aber möchte es gerne wenigstens versuchen.
> 
> Vielen Dank





Deleted 283425 schrieb:


> Händler. Endura macht da nix.
> 
> Ich musste paar Mal tauschen lassen bis ich dichte "Spray" Hose/Shorts hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (21. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Der nächste mit einer Endura Spray


Fahre die im Winter bereits einige Jahre und passen mir prima. 
Die Schotten wissen halt was garstiges Wetter ist


----------



## DirtyChainz (21. Dezember 2022)

ron101 schrieb:


> Fahre die im Winter bereits einige Jahre und passen mir prima.
> Die Schotten wissen halt was garstiges Wetter ist


Die Passform der Endura Hosen finde ich auch gut! Ich hab die Endura Singletrack 2! Die trage ich sehr gerne! Aber was die Wasserdichtigkeit der Spray im Gesäßbereich  angeht… Da frag ich mich schon, ob die Schotten wirklich so garstiges Wetter haben! Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich glaube dir, wenn das bei dir dicht hält! Da bist du ja nicht der einzige (siehe Webshop-Bewertungen) der gutes zu berichten hat! Aber bei mir ist das schon die zweite Endura mit Membrane, die nach kurzer Zeit durchgehend nass war! Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren schonmal eine kurze Überziehhose von Endura gekauft! DWR Beschichtung war gleich null schon beim ersten Regen! Und untendrunter war auch alles recht schnell feucht bis nass! Ich dachte es war ein Einzelfall! Daher hatte ich Endura mit der Spray nochmal eine Chance gegeben! Aber das war wohl nix! Zu viel Schweiß hab ich auch ausgeschlossen! Sonst hätte ich das selbe Problem mit meiner GoreWear Regenhose auf der Straße auch! Außerdem wurde es bei der Spray auch erst im downhill nach Matschbeschuss recht schnell ungemütlich! 
 🤷‍♂️

Jedenfalls bin ich verwundert über die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen und frage mich echt, woran das liegt!


----------



## decay (21. Dezember 2022)

Kauf die 7mesh Revo oder die Thunder und gut is.


----------



## ron101 (21. Dezember 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> woran das liegt!


Fahr die nur in der Winterzeit mit dem Hardtail mit Mudhugger hinten dran.
Der Mudhugger hält halt schon einiges ab, und schont zugleich den Sattel und die Hose.
Sonst wären die bei mir wohl auch nach 1 Mud Saison durch geschmirgelt, aber jedes andere Fabrikat wohl auch.


----------



## decay (21. Dezember 2022)

Wäre übrigens auch mein Tipp, einfach mal ein Schutzblech montieren, Mudhugger am Enduro klappt prima und wer fahren kann steht über Stylefragen


----------



## tkbanker (21. Dezember 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Wäre übrigens auch mein Tipp, einfach mal ein Schutzblech montieren, Mudhugger am Enduro klappt prima und wer fahren kann steht über Stylefragen


Gibt aber einen "Knöllchen" von der Stylepolizei


----------



## ron101 (21. Dezember 2022)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Gibt aber einen "Knöllchen" von der Stylepolizei


Die ist nur bei schönem Wetter und Tageslicht unterwegs


----------



## tkbanker (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mir eben meine MT500 Jacke in Ruhe angeschaut. Es löst sich nur am Hals die Verklebung. 

In den Mt500 Spray Hosen schwitze ich häufig so stark, dass ich bei längeren Touren Hautprobleme bekomme. 

Mein Verdacht: es ist der Schweiß und nicht das Waschmittel, der die Dichtbänder angreift.


----------



## Andi_1204 (28. Dezember 2022)

smooh schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Spray kurz/lang  👍


auch mein Favorit! 👍


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (3. Januar 2023)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben meine MT500 Jacke in Ruhe angeschaut. Es löst sich nur am Hals die Verklebung.
> 
> In den Mt500 Spray Hosen schwitze ich häufig so stark, dass ich bei längeren Touren Hautprobleme bekomme.
> 
> Mein Verdacht: es ist der Schweiß und nicht das Waschmittel, der die Dichtbänder angreift.



Drauf sitzen reicht auch. Oder die Bewegung der Arme oder Knie/Knieschoner gegen das Tape. 
Oder paar mal schön nass und dreckig werden. Das soll ja vorkommen.

Im Endeffekt jede Benutzung, das Nahtband von Enduras Produzenten scheint einfach nichts zu taugen.


hier lt. Anzeige kaum getragen, aber schon total lose das Tape:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/en/article/1603034-endura-mt500-regenjacke-groesse-s-women


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (5. Januar 2023)

Meine Endura mt500 Jacke war auch nach  4x tragen undicht, leider gerade außerhalb der Garantie. Nicht an den Nähten, sondern der Stoff selber bzw. die Membran 🙄
Da hätte ich für über 260€ und den ganzen positiven Testberichten mehr erwartet....

Beim Endura fullface von meinem Bruder haben sich auch recht schnell die Polster aufgelöst und der war ebenfalls nicht ganz billig. Ich werde von Endura so schnell nix mehr kaufen...


----------



## DirtyChainz (5. Januar 2023)

schloe schrieb:


> Meine Endura mt500 Jacke war auch nach  4x tragen undicht, leider gerade außerhalb der Garantie. Nicht an den Nähten, sondern der Stoff selber bzw. die Membran 🙄
> Da hätte ich für über 260€ und den ganzen positiven Testberichten mehr erwartet....
> 
> Beim Endura fullface von meinem Bruder haben sich auch recht schnell die Polster aufgelöst und der war ebenfalls nicht ganz billig. Ich werde von Endura so schnell nix mehr kaufen...


Ich würde Endura mal anschreiben und reklamieren! Egal ob Garantie oder nicht! Ich hatte eine Regenjacke von GoreWear (Modell Trail irgendwas) die drei Jahre im Einsatz war! Irgendwann wurde die an vielen Stellen recht großflächig undicht an den Armen und im Brustbereich! Die Jacke hatte aber keine Löcher, sichtbaren Abrieb oder undichte Nähte! Ich hab dann GoreWear kontaktiert! Die wollten ein paar Fotos von den undichten Stellen haben. Hab sie dann nochmal im Regen gefahren und dann die feuchten Stellen von innen fotografiert! Danach haben sie mir einen Gutschein für eine neue Jacke geschickt! Super kulanter Service! Und wer mit  “guaranteed to keep you dry” wirbt, sollte auch so hinter dem Produkt stehen! Ich führe die undichten Stellen übrigens auf das  Mitführen der Jacke im Rucksack zurück! Auch wenn ich die Jacke immer ordentlich zusammenrolle, irgendwann gibt so ne Membrane wohl auf! Aber eine Bikejacke wird nun mal im Rucksack gepackt oder mit Rucksack getragen!


----------



## tkbanker (5. Januar 2023)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Drauf sitzen reicht auch. Oder die Bewegung der Arme oder Knie/Knieschoner gegen das Tape.
> Oder paar mal schön nass und dreckig werden. Das soll ja vorkommen.
> 
> Im Endeffekt jede Benutzung, das Nahtband von Enduras Produzenten scheint einfach nichts zu taugen.
> ...


Das ist eine alte MT500 aus der ersten Serie. Ich habe mir (trotzdem) letzte Woche eine neue MT500 Jacke gekauft. Der Stoff (die Plastikfolie) und die Verarbeitung innen ist völlig anders.


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2023)

Genau weil ich das ein paar Mal mitgemacht hab kauf ich bei Regensachen echt nur noch die besten, alles andere hat bei mir nie dauerhaft funktioniert und irgendwann war mir die Reklamiererei dann zu nervig. Seitdem hab ich da keine Probleme und Ärger mehr.


----------



## Schnibbel (5. Januar 2023)

Mit meiner neuen ungetragenen MT500 Jacke hab ich nach bereits 30min nasse Arme. Nach weiteren 30min war sie komplett durch. Die Jacke hat sich unglaublich schnell vollgesaugt als wäre keine Imprägnierung vorhanden gewesen. Ging sofort wieder Retoure.


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2023)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen ungetragenen MT500 Jacke hab ich nach bereits 30min nasse Arme. Nach weiteren 30min war sie komplett durch. Die Jacke hat sich unglaublich schnell vollgesaugt als wäre keine Imprägnierung vorhanden gewesen. Ging sofort wieder Retoure.


Is denn überhaupt mal was abgeperlt? Das würde ja zu Deiner These passen, dass die Jacke nie imprägniert gewesen ist.


----------



## tkbanker (5. Januar 2023)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen ungetragenen MT500 Jacke hab ich nach bereits 30min nasse Arme. Nach weiteren 30min war sie komplett durch. Die Jacke hat sich unglaublich schnell vollgesaugt als wäre keine Imprägnierung vorhanden gewesen. Ging sofort wieder Retoure.


Ihr macht mir Angst! Vom Schwitzen kommt das nicht, oder?


----------



## DirtyChainz (5. Januar 2023)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen ungetragenen MT500 Jacke hab ich nach bereits 30min nasse Arme. Nach weiteren 30min war sie komplett durch. Die Jacke hat sich unglaublich schnell vollgesaugt als wäre keine Imprägnierung vorhanden gewesen. Ging sofort wieder Retoure.


Das war bei meiner kurzen Endura Regenhose vor ein paar Jahren genauso! Null DWR Effekt und schnell durchgeweicht! Es geht echt nichts über Jacken von GoreWear!


----------



## Schnibbel (6. Januar 2023)

decay schrieb:


> Is denn überhaupt mal was abgeperlt? Das würde ja zu Deiner These passen, dass die Jacke nie imprägniert gewesen ist.


Im Brustbereich perlte das Wasser zu Anfang noch ab. Allerdings war die Kapuze dicht denn Helm und Kopf waren trocken.


tkbanker schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Angst! Vom Schwitzen kommt das nicht, oder?


Nein, ich schwitze sehr wenig.


DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Das war bei meiner kurzen Endura Regenhose vor ein paar Jahren genauso! Null DWR Effekt und schnell durchgeweicht! Es geht echt nichts über Jacken von GoreWear!


Das hoffe ich mal. Ich habe mir jetzt die Gore Endure bestellt.
Die MT500 wäre eigentlich meine perfekte Jacke gewesen.
Super Passform, Belüftung unter den Armen, große Taschen und eine Kapuze die nicht stört über dem Helm.
Leider hat sie den Hauptzweck überhaupt nicht erfüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (Montag um 19:28)

Was sagt ihr zu dieser?
Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?

Endura MT500 Burner


			https://www.bike24.at/p1427831.html?sku=1472781
		


bzw. welche Größe habt ihr, bei welchen Hüftumfang?
Soll ja eher klein ausfallen.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (Dienstag um 08:43)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu dieser?
> Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?


Ist nirgends wasserdicht, ist eine normale Hose, also nix für den Thread hier.

Völlig überraschend verrät aber die SuFu Erfahrungen dazu  





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: endura burner
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Nurmi92 (Dienstag um 09:12)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu dieser?
> Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> Endura MT500 Burner
> ...


wenns dichter sein soll dann eher die 

kleiner bestellen wie da angeraten würd ich nicht, eher normal bzw. meine Burner würd ich fast ne Nummer größer als normal bestellen. 
Die Burner kann man nach einem Regentag schon tragen, der Hintern is verstärkter, aber is wie schon erwähnt nix für Nässe von oben.


----------

